# Sinking Dog Food



## Faithnfishin

Sorry guys new to this fun called mullet snatching and am hooked.
I may have missed it, but where can you buy the Rex or similar sinking dog foods? Pensacola/Milton areas or Defuniak/Freeport areas since I am in Crestview and likely will fish both Choctaw and Blackwater.

Thanks for any info....

Pat


----------



## Team Stuck'em

You can buy Rex Golden Nugget at the Grocery Outlet in Pace or the Tom Thumb in Chumuckla.


----------



## billyb

I buy FRM Canine Crunch or Cowboy Range Pellets from Ace in Crestview. They are cheaper than Rex.


----------



## SpanMack

I work at the Food Outlet in Milton you can get it here or you can get at the Pic N Sav on Stewart street .:thumbsup: SpanMack(eral killer)


----------



## FishWalton

*Rex*

Rex is available at the Black Creek Store on the way to the Black Creek Landing which is is off co hwy 3280. BJ's Tackle on 331 just before 3280 turnoff has Ruff & Tuff and a cheaper all around cattle pellet for about $14 a bag. 

I have used Ruff & Tuff, FRM Canine Crunch, Cowboys farm pellets, and Rex. I don't know that one is any better than another. The best is whatever you develop confidence in. But, if I had to settle on one it would probably be Ruff & Tuff. However, I do switch around. Just bought two bags of Rex.

FRM Canine Crunch and Cowboys available at ACE in DeFuniak. Don't know about Crestview


----------



## Faithnfishin

Thanks guys, look forward to seeing you on the water soon.


----------



## Desert Eagle

Also, check Manning's in Milton for Rex...


----------



## Fishhead1

In Crestview at the Flower Basket they sell Chum and Get It that works very good. They sell it large bags or they break it down to gallon zip lock bags.


----------



## tailfisher1979

Is this stuff good for anything besides mullet?


----------



## Fishhead1

I don't know, never used it for anything else.


----------



## FishWalton

*food*

Yes, dogs love it. :whistling:

I couln't resist this opportunity!


----------



## Faithnfishin

I had to laugh fishwalton that was good.... 
I picked my bag of Capt canine crunch from Ace Crestview, hope to try it out this weekend but ain't looking too promising.


----------



## lsufan4117

I use tops dog food. We don't use it for mullet snatching and never heard of it. We do use it to lure the big jumbo white shrimp when the come into the dead in bayous in la. And catch them with cast nets


----------



## BananaTom

lsufan4117 said:


> I use tops dog food. We don't use it for mullet snatching and never heard of it. We do use it to lure the big jumbo white shrimp when the come into the dead in bayous in la. And catch them with cast nets


*Thanks for the added information on this 9 year old thread*


----------



## lsufan4117

BananaTom said:


> Thanks for the added information on this 9 year old thread


I know right


----------



## ST1300rider

I was wondering why a thread was named *Stinking* dog food and had to come look.


----------

